# Jameis Winston arrested.



## Buck Roar (Apr 30, 2014)

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2014/4/30/5668004/jameis-winston-arrested-shoplifting-crab-legs-publix


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 30, 2014)

Waaaay to easy....







Since we're on the subject of tasteless bottom feeders, how is Jimbo Fischer?


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 30, 2014)

This is a joke, right?


----------



## alphachief (Apr 30, 2014)

I think TJL has a Jameis voodo doll...


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2014)

Look for more of this from this clown. No remorse and special treatment will lead to alot more incidents from him.


----------



## SilveradoZ71 (Apr 30, 2014)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Look for more of this from this clown. No remorse and special treatment will lead to alot more incidents from him.



That "clown" must have walked all over your team this year


----------



## Local Boy (Apr 30, 2014)

SilveradoZ71 said:


> That "clown" must have walked all over your team this year



Didn't play.   But he did beat out Catydaddy's "Clown" for the Heisman.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 30, 2014)

i recommend 3 game suspension and a pay increase


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Apr 30, 2014)

As Spurrier said a long time ago  -  FSU  "Free Shoes University" !  Now it's "All The Crab Legs U Can Carry  University "  !!!


----------



## SilveradoZ71 (Apr 30, 2014)

Local Boy said:


> Didn't play.   But he did beat out Catydaddy's "Clown" for the Heisman.



Ahhh so thats why he is so butt hurt.

Thanks!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2014)

SilveradoZ71 said:


> Ahhh so thats why he is so butt hurt.
> Thanks!



Not butthurt at all. Clowney was a defensive player. All the talk sounded good but he had no chance at the Heisman.

I will point out that Clowney never got into any trouble during his 3 years and I think he only had 1 penalty during game time. 

This will be swept under the rug like the rape charge was.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't see a problem here.

The NCAA just changed regulations so that student athletes get to eat all they want.  

Just exercising his new-found liberty.


----------



## SilveradoZ71 (Apr 30, 2014)

http://www.tallahassee.com/article/20140430/NEWS/140430009/Winston-not-arrested-not-cited-by-Tallahassee-Police-Department


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 30, 2014)

turns out, he's a leg man


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> http://www.tomahawknation.com/2014/4/30/5668004/jameis-winston-arrested-shoplifting-crab-legs-publix





"stealing soda in a ketchup cup??????"  


Geeeeeeeeeze, dood couldn't been too thirsty !!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 30, 2014)

Catdaddy SC said:


> I think he only had 1 penalty during game time.



That's because penalties on Dline is usually a result of putting forth too much effort.


----------



## Horns (Apr 30, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> As Spurrier said a long time ago  -  FSU  "Free Shoes University" !  Now it's "All The Crab Legs U Can Carry  University "  !!!



I nearly spit tea on the computer screen. That is funny as all get out.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 30, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Waaaay to easy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pooping out Crystal Footballs.  How's your lesbian head coach?

BTW:  I like this picture better.....


----------



## walukabuck (Apr 30, 2014)

Free Seafood university. Jameis is everything that is wrong about college football.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Apr 30, 2014)

*Outstanding !!!!*



walukabuck said:


> Free Seafood university. Jameis is everything that is wrong about college football.



On The Money !!!!!!


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 30, 2014)

new logo


----------



## alphachief (Apr 30, 2014)

Okay...I'll play along.


----------



## alphachief (Apr 30, 2014)

And another...


----------



## Randy (Apr 30, 2014)

Fine him 2.5 million and ban him from the sport for life.  A guy who did not commit a crime got that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 30, 2014)

Randy said:


> Fine him 2.5 million and ban him from the sport for life.  A guy who did not commit a crime got that.



Yep.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 30, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Okay...I'll play along.



Nice


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 30, 2014)

No charge. The crab refused to cooperate. 

Or maybe the crab was "easy" and deserved to get shoplifted.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 30, 2014)

there were other fingerprints on the crablegs in question and plenty of other people with crabby breath. Still waiting on a stool sample to determine if crab stolen the night before were stolen by JW.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 30, 2014)

The crablegs were drunk and anybody could have taken them home that night.


----------



## Horns (Apr 30, 2014)

Y'all boys ain't right! He was just hungry. He did not steal. He only forgot to pay.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 30, 2014)

He was merely cited, not arrested, so let's not blow this all out of proportion. Should have been charged for being premeditated stupid.


----------



## Geeman (Apr 30, 2014)

They should have arrested him!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm sorry, but what an idgit!!


----------



## gacowboy (Apr 30, 2014)

These pics are hilarious !!! 
Just sad that he is so weak to fall to temptation. 
Zero respect...


----------



## longbeard (Apr 30, 2014)

FSU -- Free Seafood University


----------



## srb (Apr 30, 2014)

*This.......*



randy said:


> fine him 2.5 million and ban him from the sport for life.  A guy who did not commit a crime got that.



x2!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2014)

Idjit....


----------



## tjl1388 (May 1, 2014)

"It happened so quick. He grabbed my lil cousin and sprinted toward the front."


----------



## southGAlefty (May 1, 2014)

Apparently he needs a babysitter. What an idiot.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 1, 2014)

He's always seemed very immature to me.  

BB Gun fight.
Stealing soda in a ketchup cup.
Shoplifting crab legs.

He needs to grow the ___ up and realize that he's too ____ old(and too high profile) to be doing stupid ____ like that anymore.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 1, 2014)

I've learned, as a college football fan, that there is no need to throw stones.  We ALL live in glass houses.

Some of us just have shorter memories than others.

http://onlineathens.com/sports/coll...ball-players-arrested-charged-theft-deception


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 1, 2014)

I think that was a very shellfish thing to do!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I've learned, as a college football fan, that there is no need to throw stones.  We ALL live in glass houses.
> 
> Some of us just have shorter memories than others.
> 
> http://onlineathens.com/sports/coll...ball-players-arrested-charged-theft-deception




Try again... Winston is the face of FSU football.. Heisman winner and a THUG!  FSU IS BACK!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2014)




----------



## rex upshaw (May 1, 2014)

He's in good company.

http://www.accessatlanta.com/galler...elebs-who-admitted-shoplifting/gCFj7/#4081442


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Idjit....



You forgot thief and liar too.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## tjl1388 (May 1, 2014)

Best one yet.


----------



## bamajoey (May 1, 2014)

Let's see, he got away with being in a BB gun fight, stealing a soda at a fast food place, rape, and stealing crabs. What is next, murder? If I had to bet, I would bet he will be arrested for something major in the next year. He is nothing but a thug.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 1, 2014)

A Bama grocery store is now offering 'Jameis Winston King Crab Legs'.






Dang!


----------



## Bpruitt (May 1, 2014)

On the bright side Jameis is a much better QB than a thug.If it wasn't for his FB hobby he would already be in prison.I don't think he his bright enough to be a true thug for very long.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2014)

What's really funny is how many FARKS have already been done in such a short period of time!!!


----------



## Bpruitt (May 1, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's really funny is how many FARKS have already been done in such a short period of time!!!



The quality is outstanding as well


----------



## rex upshaw (May 1, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Those were priceless.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Those were priceless.



Go Dawgs Browning Slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Go Dawgs Browning Slayer.



SIC EM!! All we need is Winston to get in trouble and this place will be more lively this time of year..


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 1, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> SIC EM!! All we need is Winston to get in trouble and this place will be more lively this time of year..



Somebody has to fill in the gaps.  Haven't had a UGA football player arrested in just over a month.

This has to be Top 3 dumbest thefts in cfb history.  Right up there with

Florida guard, Erving Walker, stealing a taco.

UGA soccer player stealing $1.06 worth of hash browns by stuffing them down her pants.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Somebody has to fill in the gaps.  Haven't had a UGA football player arrested in just over a month.



But our starting QB wasn't the one doing this stupid stuff... Over and over again... 

Auburn fans got theirs with Scam Newton...

Whenever the player is the face of your program and suppose to be the leader of the team... It gets MUCH worse.. Not the kind of behavior we expect from the Heisman trophy winner..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2014)




----------



## 308-MIKE (May 1, 2014)

fairhope said:


> there were other fingerprints on the crablegs in question and plenty of other people with crabby breath. Still waiting on a stool sample to determine if crab stolen the night before were stolen by JW.


 
they found dna on the crab linking jameis and an unknown assailant.


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 1, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> You forgot thief and liar too.



right now, he is far from homeless. if i had known keisha was homeless, i would have taken her in. you know.....for humanitarian purposes of course.


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 1, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Best one yet.



my wife, a gator, wants to know where to buy one.
"eat 'em like you like you stole 'em."


----------



## Throwback (May 1, 2014)

barry duggan said:


> he was merely cited, not arrested, so let's not blow this all out of proportion. Should have been charged for being premeditated stupid.



lol

t


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2014)

FSU.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2014)

This is flat out a Farkers dream.... You just can't make this kind of behavior up for a heisman trophy winner... All of this in a matter of days..


----------



## rex upshaw (May 2, 2014)

You guys are racist.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> You guys are racist.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 2, 2014)

308-MIKE said:


> my wife, a gator, wants to know where to buy one.
> "eat 'em like you like you stole 'em."



Your wife, the Gator, can get her own...........



> GAINESVILLE, Fla. -- Florida basketball player Erving Walker was arrested early Friday in connection to a $3 taco stolen from a Gainesville street vendor.



Now if she wants her heart back, which Jameis stole in UF's final game of last year.  I fully understand that.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 2, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> But our starting QB wasn't the one doing this stupid stuff... Over and over again...
> 
> Auburn fans got theirs with Scam Newton...
> 
> Whenever the player is the face of your program and suppose to be the leader of the team... It gets MUCH worse.. Not the kind of behavior we expect from the Heisman trophy winner..



In all seriousness, I hope Winston comes back next year and wins another NC, another Heisman, and goes pro.

There has been talk of him saying he's staying three years, because of baseball.  If he can grow up and act like the high profile player he is, I hope it's true.  If it's gonna be more of the same childish ____, then I hope he wins us some harware and moves on.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 3, 2014)

Hhhhhhhaaaaahhhhhhaaaahhhhhhhhaaaahhhhhhhhhaaahhhhhhhhaaaahhhhhhhhaaaahhhhhhhhhaaaahhhhhhhaaaaaaahhhhhhaaaaahhhhaaaahhhhhhhaaaahhhhhhhhaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhaaaaahhhhhhaaahhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaahhhhhhaaaaaahhhhhhhhaaaaahhhhhhaaaahhhhhhhhaaahhhhhhaaaaahhhhhhaaaahhhhhaaahhhhhaaahhhhhhh...


----------



## tjl1388 (May 4, 2014)

Winston reinstated to FSU's baseball team today. 

Gotta love nole justice.....


----------



## alphachief (May 4, 2014)

Did his required community service.  What do you want?


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 4, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Did his required community service.  What do you want?



How about if you stroll into the same store, forget to pay while walking out with a load of crab legs, so we can see if you get the same treatment.


----------



## Headsortails (May 4, 2014)

If you are 20 yrs. old and have no priors and make restitution and agree to do community service, that's exactly what you would have bottom.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 4, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Winston reinstated to FSU's baseball team today.
> 
> Gotta love nole justice.....



Winston has taken over your life.


----------



## MudDucker (May 5, 2014)

I think I ate the evidence last night.  Does anyone to strain the remains for DNA?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2014)

Y'all are gonna hit 3 pages for $30 worth of crab legs, crawfish, and butter, aren't you?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Y'all are gonna hit 3 pages for $30 worth of crab legs, crawfish, and butter, aren't you?


----------



## rex upshaw (May 5, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Somebody has to fill in the gaps.  Haven't had a UGA football player arrested in just over a month.
> 
> This has to be Top 3 dumbest thefts in cfb history.  Right up there with
> 
> ...



What about Cecil Collins breaking in to someone's house, all while wearing his own jersey?


----------



## tjl1388 (May 5, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Winston has taken over your life.



Currently that would be photography of College and International Cheerleaders.

So umm.. no.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 5, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Currently that would be photography of College and International Cheerleaders.
> .



Prove it!


----------



## tjl1388 (May 5, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Prove it!



Only College ones uploaded sorry. Doubt I'll hear much complaining.

Sorry, cutest uGA one I could find....






GT with a good looking cheerleader...who knew?





Everyone loves a triple play.







Sorry for the thread hijack....Rex asked for it.


----------



## Palmetto (May 6, 2014)

Never apologize for cheerleader pics.......never.


----------



## tjl1388 (May 6, 2014)

Palmetto said:


> Never apologize for cheerleader pics.......never.



For the Clemson fan....in all of us.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2014)

Headsortails said:


> If you are 20 yrs. old and have no priors and make restitution and agree to do community service, that's exactly what you would have bottom.




No Prior run ins with the law??....

We are talking about the same guy, right??


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Y'all are gonna hit 3 pages for $30 worth of crab legs, crawfish, and butter, aren't you?




Yup!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2014)




----------



## SilveradoZ71 (May 6, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> No Prior run ins with the law??....
> 
> We are talking about the same guy, right??



He NEVER said "run in".   Obviously you have NO clue what "no priors" even means   It means CONVICTION.  

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+does+prior+mean

What, tell us, was he ever convicted of?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2014)

SilveradoZ71 said:


> He NEVER said "run in".   Obviously you have NO clue what "no priors" even means   It means CONVICTION.
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+does+prior+mean
> 
> What, tell us, was he ever convicted of?



DO you really think he is EVER going to be convicted???? In Tallahassee of all places... The prosecuting DA is an FSU ALUM!

4 different run ins with the law and he was innocent of all of it.. He had nothing to do with the rape charges... Shooting out windows, stealing drinks from Burger King or stealing crab legs from Publix.. These were all just misunderstandings... Take the blinders off buddy! 

He did serve 20 hours for being "CITED" for shoplifting.. Oh wait, he just volunteered to do that..


----------



## Madsnooker (May 6, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> DO you really think he is EVER going to be convicted???? In Tallahassee of all places... The prosecuting DA is an FSU ALUM!
> 
> 4 different run ins with the law and he was innocent of all of it.. He had nothing to do with the rape charges... Shooting out windows, stealing drinks from Burger King or stealing crab legs from Publix.. These were all just misunderstandings... Take the blinders off buddy!
> 
> He did serve 20 hours for being "CITED" for shoplifting.. Oh wait, he just volunteered to do that..



I'm amazed at the people that continue to make light of all he has done????? If my son did what he has done, he would be in jail for Rape and would have never had the opportunity to steal from a grocery store and then lie about it. The guy is a thug, not a harmless teenager just making some minor bad judgments. 

At the VERY LEAST, he is a woman abuser, a thief, and documented Liar. I know, I know, we all did that stuff as teenagers just out of being immature!!! I've tried to stay out of the Winston stuff as I have never found it entertaining in the least bit. I have a daughter so its hard for me not to say something I will regret!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 6, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> For the Clemson fan....in all of us.



Best pics of the thread. 



Makes me think of the camel in the hump day commercial.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 12, 2014)

Looks like Jameis Winston's daddy want's the school to provide a 24/7 babysitter... 

http://msn.foxsports.com/college-fo...-wants-fsu-to-provide-constant-handler-051214


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 12, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Looks like Jameis Winston's daddy want's the school to provide a 24/7 babysitter...
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/college-fo...-wants-fsu-to-provide-constant-handler-051214



I hope Winston wins another NC, another Heisman, and is the first pick in next years draft.  That is all.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 12, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Looks like Jameis Winston's daddy want's the school to provide a 24/7 babysitter...
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/college-fo...-wants-fsu-to-provide-constant-handler-051214



I'm a huge FSU fan but that is pretty sad.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 14, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm a huge FSU fan but that is pretty sad.



Indeed. Pg 3


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Y'all are gonna hit 3 pages for $30 worth of crab legs, crawfish, and butter, aren't you?





Matthew6 said:


> Indeed. Pg 3


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Browning Slayer (May 14, 2014)

We may hit 4...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Browning Slayer (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Browning Slayer (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Browning Slayer (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Browning Slayer (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Browning Slayer (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Browning Slayer (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Palmetto (May 14, 2014)

These are hilarious. I don't think we have seen the last of JW name in the police blotter.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 15, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Funny stuff


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 20, 2014)

Funny how his team mates face expulsion but he gets away after his DNA was found... The lies from these boys just keep adding up.. 

http://espn.go.com/college-football...casher-ronald-darby-face-disciplinary-hearing


----------



## jmack0077 (May 20, 2014)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Not butthurt at all. Clowney was a defensive player. All the talk sounded good but he had no chance at the Heisman.
> 
> I will point out that Clowney never got into any trouble during his 3 years and I think he only had 1 penalty during game time.
> 
> This will be swept under the rug like the rape charge was.



You mean the "Golddigger" that mysteriously showed up when the attention of the Heisman running and National Championship possibilities started???


----------



## Matthew6 (May 24, 2014)

jmack0077 said:


> You mean the "Golddigger" that mysteriously showed up when the attention of the Heisman running and National Championship possibilities started???



Doesn't change the fact that your current Heisman winner is a LIAR and a THIEF.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Doesn't change the fact that your current Heisman winner is a LIAR and a THIEF.



To steal a phrase from the Bama  faithful.....



Just win baby!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 24, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> To steal a phrase from the Bama  faithful.....
> 
> 
> 
> Just win baby!



So you support the fact that he is a liar and thief.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> So you support the fact that he is a liar and thief.



Don't really care for thieves. He's no different than the rest of the thugs playing the game today. 


In a way, we all support them.


----------



## riprap (May 25, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> So you support the fact that he is a liar and thief.



I know you don't have a problem with the lying part.


----------



## riprap (May 25, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't really care for thieves. He's no different than the rest of the thugs playing the game today.
> 
> 
> In a way, we all support them.



True that.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2014)

Definitely has been a creative year for the thugs this year......lying crab thieves and double check cashers. Certainly more lame than The Auburn home invaders of 2011. But we still have 14 weeks to go.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> But we still have 14 weeks to go.



Plenty of time for some wild things to happen especially with the summer firing up. If Winston keeps it up he'll singlehandedly win the Fulmer cup.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jun 24, 2014)

Crabgate2014
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/05/15/jameis-winston-video-crab-legs_n_5333024.html


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Doesn't change the fact that your current Heisman winner is a LIAR and a THIEF.



Ummmm doesn't change the fact that our liar and thief won the National Championship for us BABY!!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Jun 26, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Ummmm doesn't change the fact that our liar and thief won the National Championship for us BABY!!!!!



and in today's world that's all that matters to some.

just because he is the Heisman winner and one of the better players his actions are over looked and he is still put on a pedestal......its truly sad


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 26, 2014)

nickel back said:


> and in today's world that's all that matters to some.
> 
> just because he is the Heisman winner and one of the better players his actions are over looked and he is still put on a pedestal......its truly sad



It is sad, but this is how FB works now. People can say what they want about their schools but it all boils down to the almighty $. 

Just look at the way these larger universities bend their requirements for athletes. It's not just FB either, check out the story with UNC's Basketball player.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 26, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Ummmm doesn't change the fact that our liar and thief won the National Championship for us BABY!!!!!



So, you support people being liars and thieves?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 26, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> So, you support people being liars and thieves?



We all do.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 26, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> So, you support people being liars and thieves?



I don't care much for thieves but I think Nick Saban is a great coach.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 26, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> We all do.



So at FSU WWJD is what would Jameis do?  Nice role model for the kids.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 26, 2014)

THUG!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 26, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> So at FSU WWJD is what would Jameis do?  Nice role model for the kids.



Who is your team?  A quick Google search will shatter the the glass house you live in.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 26, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> THUG!



Thug?  No.  Idiot?  Definitley.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 26, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> THUG!



This^^^. But a good thug since he dashed the dreams of the nation of barn.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 26, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Who is your team?  A quick Google search will shatter the the glass house you live in.



like this?

https://www.google.com/?safe=active#q=alabama+player+arrested&safe=active

T


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Throwback said:


> like this?
> 
> https://www.google.com/?safe=active#q=alabama+player+arrested&safe=active
> 
> T





Wait you mean all of our teams are recruiting from the same housing projects? Say it ain't so!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 27, 2014)

Throwback said:


> like this?
> 
> https://www.google.com/?safe=active#q=alabama+player+arrested&safe=active
> 
> T



I didn't scroll all the way down, but I didn't see a claim involving a rape.


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 27, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I didn't scroll all the way down, but I didn't see a claim involving a rape.



Oh so FSU recruits fast running and throwing rapist but other schools don't.....


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 27, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Oh so FSU recruits fast running and throwing rapist but other schools don't.....



I don't know of another school with an accused rapist as their starting qb, do you?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 27, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I don't know of another school with an accused rapist as their starting qb, do you?



THIEF, LIAR, and accused RAPIST.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 27, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I don't know of another school with an accused rapist as their starting qb, do you?



I can name one from last year.  I can also name one in the NFL.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 27, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> THIEF, LIAR, and accused RAPIST.



You do realize that girl's story has as many, if not more, holes as the Duke LaCrosse accuser, right?

Or did you just read the New York Times piece?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 27, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I didn't scroll all the way down, but I didn't see a claim involving a rape.



This is exactly why the accused's name should be released until he is charged.  Not just this instance, but anyone accused of rape is automatically seen as guilty to the general public.

IF this kid is innocent, he'll always carry that stigma.  The accuser?  Just walks away with no punishment.

This is a topic for the political forum, I know, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> You do realize that girl's story has as many, if not more, holes as the Duke LaCrosse accuser, right?
> 
> Or did you just read the New York Times piece?



I said accused RAPIST.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 27, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> IF this kid is innocent, he'll always carry that stigma.  The accuser?  Just walks away with no punishment.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I agree 100%.  However, the way this case was handled by the PD, it reeks of a cover up.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jun 27, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Rebel Yell said:
> 
> 
> > IF this kid is innocent, he'll always carry that stigma.  The accuser?  Just walks away with no punishment.
> ...


----------

